# "Ginger" mice?



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

I have three mice that look like this:










What is the technical term for this color?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

If her eyes are pink and that's not the camera flash doing that to her eyes then she is a Fawn.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Daenerys,
Welcome to FMB..... :welcome1

Would you please post an introduction in the "introduce yourself" forum before posting further. It is a forum requirement.
Thanks


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't know it was required!

And a fawn, cool. Thank you!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Depends on your location!

It looks like a recessive yellow, satin, fox to me. Does it have a white belly? It looks like it has a white belly in the photo.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't remember, and two of them are kind of sick right now (see the health forum, I would LOVE if you had any advice for me to make them better!) so I don't want to disturb them, or touch the other in case they have a transmittable disease...if they do have a white belly, then they are yellow satin fox?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Again, depends where you live. Are you in the UK, or US? 

Or somewhere completely different!


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, the US.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Then yes, it's a RY (recessive Yellow) with Pink eye dilution. 

And a possible fox, if it has a white belly, although I don't think I've ever seen a RY fox. . .

And I'm 90% sure it's Satin, too. If you want to check for sure, you can look at the teeth. If the teeth are white, then she's satin. If the teeth are orange or yellow, then she is not satin. But judging from the pic, I can almost certainly say she's satin.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

How common is this coloration? And I am guessing satin is referring to fur texture?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Satin is the shine to the fur. It means that the fur is hollow, and it reflects light very well!

RY is pretty common. You have a lovely shade here. I think the ideal is to be as red as possible. They come in a massive number of shades.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay, cool. I adopted these mice from Petsmart (the result of an accidental shipment of a male with a group of females) because they were just gorgeous, the mice they usually get are just black and white or a blue color. I had never seen this color before, or the fur type.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for misinforming you on the color. I'm always using the FinnMouse site which is in Finland to determine colors and forget about the genetic difference all the time. I started out learning everything with that site.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

hello,
You have a very pretty mouse.
The colour of it is Fawn Satin a very nice colour.
Fawn is the 'ginger' colour and satin isn't very hard to 
see because you can tell by the shine in their coat.
I have a fawn also she has a headspot and pink eyes she is so 
Beautiful.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

So I took a closer look at my little moose today, and his belly is much lighter than the rest of him, so I guess he would be fox. Also if I rub his fur backwards, you can see that there is white there too, like only the ends are the orange. I don;t know if that changes anything.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That may just be an effect from the satin.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay, but he is fox, yes? Is he still RY, is it like RY plus fox? Or is fox completely different? Also if they have black eyes, what does that mean?


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

If they came from a Petsmart in NC, I'd place my bets on unmarked brindle rather than RY. Every "fawn" colored mouse I've ever gotten from Petsmart in SC, NC, VA, and WV has turned out to be unmarked brindle. When they're bred to just about anything, they produce marked brindle self, unmarked brindle self, brindle (poor) tan, and unmarked brindle fox. When I bred my Fatso (below) to a blue fox, I even got 2 blue brindle foxes out of it.

Funny thing.. I have an "accidental male" from Petsmart too.. look familiar..? :lol:


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

When they are a marked brindle, what do they look like? Because I was checking on the brothers from the litter yesterday (I work at the Petsmart I got them from) and noticed that one actually has what looks like blue-gray streaks in his fur...

Also, "self" means they're the same color all over, right?


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Sounds like the boys are marked brindles. That blue/gray streak going across their body is the marking, with the lighter brown/orange as a base color. I don't have any pics of my own adult marked brindles where I can get to them right this minute, but here are a couple of Fatso's very young marked brindle babies.










And yes, the self thing is same color all over and I'm not positive if brindles are technically "self" but I have a habit of referring to the ones with stripeys on their bellies as self because I also have brindle tans.


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay....the boy with the blue-gray streaks doesn't have THAT much of the blue-gray...so I guess he is just a bad example


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

The amount of stripes varies. I get some once in a while that I call "barely brindle" that only have 1 or 2 stripes anywhere on them, and others that are so stripey they almost look like they're blue/gray with a couple of brown stripes. It's really variable.

This is another one, with fewer stripes, but it's not from a very good angle. You can really only see the little bit of stripe on his face:










Jack posted some good pictures of the wide variety of striping on brindles a while back too... I'll see if I can find them. I think it was back in one of my threads where I was confused about colors coming from specific mice, and he was trying to help me understand the genetics, which is why I remember it. :lol:


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh ok!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> And a possible fox, if it has a white belly, although I don't think I've ever seen a RY fox. . .


They are very poor tans (at). Getting the pink-eyed dilution onto a mouse who is cch/cch is exceptionally difficult, and besides cch/cch would erase all the yellow pigment (on the belly and on the top) anyway.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's what I was thinking Jack, thanks for the confirmation.


----------

